# Is ISO not manual ,in manual mode ?  ( Nikon D7100  )



## supercool2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, first time owner to a Nikon D7100 and having my own DSLR (but not entirely new to photography ) . YOu can check out the pictures I have taken with my camera (2 were from the canon before I returned it) on the website link in my profile to judge how good or bad I am skill wise. Most ,about 99% (other than black and white/collages) are as close to straight from the camera raw or Jpg , but had some minor touch ups like d lighting,sharpening , brighten or exposure compensation adjustments. Since i have no fancy programs other than picasa and ViewNX 2 that came with my camera.  Either no flash,or external flash usually used. I like shooting outdoors because I have to learn about lighting and how to use a flash properly before I will start getting decent pictures indoors ;- ) . 


Anyway... about my questions regarding the settings on my camera (Or what I am doing wrong)
I like the manual mode. But it looks like the iso is on auto (?) . I couldn't figure out how to get that to manual. The only thing I figured out with that from reading the manual and just going through the settings (and watching a youtube video which was very helpful) was how to change the auto sensitivity . For example, I will try to set it to a specific ISO and it looks like it is letting me. But then when I check the info of the picture after (or right before taking it) it shows the camera decided the ISO for me. Is that just how a SLR works and am I expecting too much from the camera I have ? I must be doing something wrong. My mom uses an Olympus and she said she shoots in manual,and her camera allows her to set the ISO. I thought one good thing about setting it myself, was if I do it wrong, at least I can learn from my mistakes . I can't if the camera is doing the work for me.


I'm trying to improve my photography and still get to know this camera at the same time, now that I finally have my own DSLR and can be serious about starting this hobby,  (after borrowing a DSLR from my mom) .


----------



## SCraig (Jun 6, 2013)

Turn off Automatic ISO adjustment.  See page 81 of the D7100 User's Manual.  ISO Sensitivity settings in the Shooting menu.


----------



## supercool2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks ! I will try again and see what happens. I did read that page ,as well the other one for exposure compensation. But obviously I didn't read too well,because I missed #2 on page 81 where it says if turned off, then it stays where the user puts it at.


----------



## supercool2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, easy fix, for something so simple . :blushing:  Be warned I'm sure my next bunch of questions will end up being something dumb I'm not doing or doing when it comes to setting the camera wrong,or not reading the manual right .  Thanks again ! You really helped me,because I can now try to learn by trial and error until I learn more about how the A,S,iso exposure lighting,etc..etc.. all work together.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 6, 2013)

Not a problem, glad to help.

Nikon's manuals are not that easy to read.  They are nothing but details, but everything you need to know about your camera is in there somewhere.  They won't teach you anything about photography or how to really use your camera, but all of the details about your camera are there.  It's worth going through it again as you use your camera more since by then you will better understand the basic information and be able to concentrate on the more advanced features your camera has to offer.


----------

